# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 16



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  girls
​


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo hoo - a new thread - and I'm first ....... thats you lot all chatting away last night while I was snoozing.  
I was soooo tired I went to bed at 7pm - and I'd been working at home too - Am off to work today so will probably be snoozing at my desk this afternoon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking the thread ladies xx

kara.. you know I am thinking of you darling xx

much love to everyone else, will post more later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy you have a nice sleep at your desk hun

popsi hope your well

i now have internet at home yay yay


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bout time too kara did you kick skys bum lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello!  Just marking the new thread, will be back online later on.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I hope everyone is ok


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are you michelle..not long till your holiday now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Miriam how are you and how is my little maia.  Are you coming to the next meet?  I would love to see how much she has grown


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

we are fine shes definitely growing getting a little chubster   yeah we should be coming to next meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mrs thomas if your reading this how are you?

miriam pop in to the august thread and get the bush out for pix lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Kara,   Yes please Miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i will be over there now taking me ages to catch up ive only been mising 1 day   my mum could have   flu she started feeling bad tue was no better thur so rang the helpline who said phone gp so she did fri morn they gave her tamiflu and antibiotics so me and baby are advoiding her!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no Miriam your poor mum, I hope she is soon better and you and little Maia are ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh no miriam.. hope your mum is ok xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes ok feeling worse today but hoping tablets will kick in soon .. wondering if she has got it where from ... she caught plane home with my brother on sunday from america but my brothers fine ..we are staying away from her incase


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sensible to stay away for a while Miriam. She could have had it from anywhere it is rampant. My SIL is a headteacher near Swansea and 2 teachers with her have got it. Have been worried because SIL is pregnant, but all is fine with her


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

does seem to be spreading 2 freinds on ******** got it too ...if i was pregnant think i would be to scared to leave the house   taffy u be carefull hope your carrying hand gel!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so firghtening, but at least they have got measure in place. Hope your mum is soon on the mend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh miriam thats a worry, i have to admit if i get as far as taking steriods are will be being careful


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Miriam - hope your mum is feeling better soon.

Yep I have hand gel - a little one in my handbag and a big one for the car/house .... not that I'm feeling paranoid about it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whats the deal with this hand wash ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

its like the alcohol rub used in hospitals to kill germs. They even had it outside the restaurant and in the loos in a hotel I stayed in!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Miriam hope your mum is better soon.  I have gel in the bathroom but need some for bag


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, I hope your Mum is ok? Is she feeling very poorly?  Good that you and Maia are keeping well clear although I bet she misses you both.

I think if I get pg I'm going to stay in the house for the next 6 months, lol or until next spring!  I have hand gel in my bag and antibac wipes too although not sure they do the same.  

long haul flights can be a problem for spreading germs so Michelle take care when you go to canada, especially as you'll hopefully by pg by then


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How can i prevent that then


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hand gel and lots of hand washing. Plus if anyone on flight near you is actually sneezing I would ask to be moved.  Should be fine though as now they are not letting anyone on the planes who appears to be unwell. We were very careful in San Francisco few weeks ago and had no problems.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks i might wear a mask lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think if your gona catch it you will anyway, i hear they are not testing for it anymore and just treating it so no one really knows how many people really have swine flu


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats right kara my mum hasnt been tested for it just treated for it ..my dads got sore throat tonight really hope he hasnt caught it as he has real bad asthma ...mums starting to feel bit better tho


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope your mum is better Miriam and your dad is also ok x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dads bad but saying hes ok not swine flu im sure maias getting a cold now too so im keeping a close eye on her i wouldnt let her have 2nd lot of injections today


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh bless her, I hope she is ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh god miriam only now i read that your mum had swine flu im sorry hun    but glad she is feeling better now and i hope your dad and maia have only just got a cold or something,             to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mirian your poor family, i hope they all get well soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a few people who work with luke have swine flu but i don't understand how they can say for sure when they have stopped testing for it


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Exactly, they just treat as precaution now. Stay away though as Dr G mentioned that to me about of his patients whose pg and her sn has swine flu. Nightmare!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Kara get up you lazy thing.  

Cath how are you

Hi to everyone else


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dads not to bad today and maia is ok she isnt any worse which is good just a little cold but is ok in herself thank god


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank god hunni

that must be a worry off your mind


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank God Miriam


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Miriam.... thank god for that honey xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Miriam i bet you are relieved.  Hope they all will be fully fit soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, so pleased that Maia is ok and just has a cold. Bless her!  Hope your mum and dad are ok too.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks girls was a bit worried yesterday


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Miriam - So pleased to hear that little Maia is ok - you take care of her  
Hope the rest of your family are on the mend soon too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh bless her gald its only a cold Miriam.  Hope your parents are making a swift recovery as well.  I bet Maia has grown loads since we saw her last.  Are you coming to next meet?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

she was 12.3lb on monday at weigh in  so yes shes growing well   not sure i will be able to make next meet we might be going to caravan in tenby for few days


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

well i had a fab holiday we really enjoyed ourselves and i think after everything we really needed this break. we did nothing but sit by the pool and read and eat out every night. weather was fab. only downside was that i really did not want to come home which is not like me, i loved having no one who knew me and our fertility problems and although i was still thinking about ivf all the time is was great to have a break. when we left the appartment i started to cry. 

sorry have been unable to read back all the posts i hope everyone is well and that tx are going well. 

speak soon 

love queenie x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome home Queenie - we missed you  
That went tooooo quick - but glad you had a nice relaxing time. 
There will be a lot to catch up with so many people cycling at the minute!!
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds like Maia is doing well Miriam,  you are doing a fab job. A break in Tenby sounds lovely, i hope the weather gets better for you.

Hey Queenie, lovely to see you back you have been missed. I am glad you had a lovely time. I had been worrying about you when there was news about that blast on tv, because wasn't sure what part you'd gone to or for how long. Glad to hear that you are safe.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie so pleased you had a good time


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Your holiday sounds lovely Queenie.  Glad you had a fab time but great to have you back on FF too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome back queenie sorry you were sad to come home ...least your of work for a few weeks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome back queenie, glad you had a great time chillaxin


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

4 pages before I knew you were here  

Hi everyone


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

We're starting a new month today for the Daily Fun Trivia, if anyone wants to join pm me

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192711.0


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andi, hope you are ok.  What's daily fun trivia.  I think I'll take a look as that's passed me by in the past.

Hi everyone else.  Miriam, how are your parents doing?  Are they better now?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is your mum better and hows your uncle miriam?

you have had a bit of a time with your family lately

bath is calling, hope i don't bruise


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a trivia game some of us play every day.  I'll send you the link Laura


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i see my mums joined the trivia quiz ..hope i beat her   mum and dad are ok now my dad just had chest infection not swine flu thank god .. my uncle is home he was supposed to stay in for month but discharged himself my aunty is really mad with him cos hes still ill he had dr out fri because he fell over and had lump in op wound he okish tho just bloody stubburn


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

miriam glad to hear your mum and dad are ok. hope your uncle is ok men are so stubborn.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi girls

Not really been around for a while, been busy fighting off bugs and trying to find the lost positive energy. I have been really run down and DH has had tonsillitis twice in a month, unusual for him as he is normally never ill. 

With the help of some good news on Friday we are really starting to feel focused and ready to make a move on with another attempt at treatment. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Miriam, glad mam and dad are ok. Hope that your uncle is soon much  better.

Hope you are ok Queenie.

Hi Josie, sorry to hear that you and DH have been so run down, tx can really knock you. Glad that you are finding some positivity and looking to your next tx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi pix how you feeling about starting stimms tonight.

josie sorry to hear you have had a rough time of it lately hope things get better for you and dh.

supposed to meeting friends this afternoon , , they all have little ones and one is pregnant .don't know whether i feel up to going am a bit emotional at the moment. just feel the odd one who doesn't fit in any more. want to go back to spain where no one knew me and i didn't have to face or speak to anyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am both excited and nervous about starting stimms. So do not want another conversion, but sure 225 of menopur is going to be alot better than 150 of gonal f.

Oh Queenie, sorry you are having a tough time at the moment, I so know that it is so difficult to be around friends that have all that we yearn for. It seems that you are really at a low point at the moment, I know that we can't take the feelings away but remember that we are all here for you. We will all share the blessing one day Queenie. Have you got any more plans for the hols?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i think you will do better with a higher dosage. i'm sure this time you will get to ec.  

thanks pix i just feel that you girls are the only ones that understand. your the only ones i can talk to as noone else understands, dh doesn't like to see me upset  and just says don't go if it is gonna upset me.

don't have any plans for the rest of hols. i plan to hopefully go to meet at neath and i'm gonna help get more signatures at the hospital with kara and jules.

have tx planning app on 17th but hoping to get my discharge sorted before doing any more tx.

have you got any plans


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Queenie.

Men whilst they really care about us seem to see alot of things in black and white, but I don't know if you feel the same as me but will feel upset for going, yet at the same time upset for having not gone if you know what I mean.

It is so important that you take care of you and do what you feel you need to to do.

I may go to the meet depending where I'm at with my tx. I think it would be great fun to do a day time meet and just go out shopping or day out somewhere.

Also quite busy through til September with our theatre group, rehearsing twice a week, but really could do without that at the moment.

So hope that your discharge has cleared up before your planning appoint so that you can get a plan and move forward. I think the limbo stage inbetween is horrid


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

PixTrix said:


> thanks Queenie.
> 
> Men whilst they really care about us seem to see alot of things in black and white, but I don't know if you feel the same as me but will feel upset for going, yet at the same time upset for having not gone if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your ok queenie totally understand how you feel bout being only 1 with no kids but there is always hope i never thought i would get a bfp nevermind actually be a mum at the end of it   im on pins here waiting to hear of girls


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it would be lovely to see you at the meet. EC not planned til week of 17th now so should be ok. I think we should arrange a day meet then and by the looks of things something that wouldn't get spoiled by rain!!

Oh I know, hope that everybody is ok and is good results all round, can't wait to hear!

You give us all hope Miriam


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks miriam. know what you mean. i can't imagine what is must be like to see a bfp !!

i know can't wait to hear how they got on and how many eggs were collected hope it has gone well for them all. it s like the 2ww waiting to hear off them


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

going to be worse tomorrow when there all waiting for the fertilisation call


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh I know, this is nerve wracking!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I've got to reluctantly go and practise piano but will be checking regularly!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh definetly, i'm sure they will get good eggs and good fertilization. then its the 2ww for them which is the worst part i think.

how are you miriam and hows lovely maia


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

we are fine got to take her for her 2nd lot of injections at 2.50 im dreading it im going to be a chicken and let mum take her in


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm sure she will be fine , good idea let your mum be the one to take her in. was she ok when she had her first jabs


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

she was fine stopped crying by the time we got her in the car too .. i just didnt like watching them be so rough with her!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

as sure she will be fine she 's a tough little one. yes they can be so rough with them especially cos they are so little and look so fragile.

i had better go and do some work. let us no how her jab goes.

will log on later and see how she got on and to see how the ec went.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok im off to get us ready


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for your jabs little maia - we all know just how nastly those needles are. 
Be a brave girl for mummy


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

finally back had to wait ages .. my mum took her in bless she didnt cry much of first but did after second ...next lot is 3 jabs in 4weeks ..be glad when there all done


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Maia on having the nasty jabs done.  Well done Miriam too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done maia such a brave little girl.  

miriam hope you are ok after it as well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hope maia is ok....what about mummy?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol her mummys fine im sat waiting for chinese


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what did you have?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

ah bless Maia, hope  you had a lovely chinese Miriam x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im stuffed mushroom/chicken fried rice ..veg in satay sauce and crispy beef  washed down with pepsi :..just took left over in to my mum as jeff is boring always has plain rice chips and pot curry sauce lol


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi girls, just a quick question..

I had my FSH done last week.. was I supposed to ask for my LH to be tested, too? Or would it have been done automatically as part of the FSH? I called for my results and they only gave me the FSH - it was 6.7.. they said it was 'ok', but they didn't mention anything else..

Thanks,
Laura

Hope everyone is ok in here


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Laura, your FSH at 6.7 is fine. I think they worry when it gets past 10 but someone else will be one to tell you for sure.
I don't know about LH, not sure if mine was ever checked.  I had AMH done which they tend to use too. Have you had that one?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes FSH and LH would be tested together

your FSH is good hun

my advice is to listen when clinic say a level is ok cause you can drive yourself nuts otherwise


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

questions 

if you have assisted hatching you take steriods on 2ww is this a tablet or injection.

gestone jabs can these been done at anytime of the day ( but same time everyday) or does it have to be in the evening.

thanks queenie x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie steriods are in tablet form and gestone is injection.  Yes you can do it anytime but then the same time of the day onwards


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks michelle.


taffy good luck for you scan tomorrow


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks queenie and everyone for your messages of support. 
I am incredibly anxious about it for some reason  
We are in at 8.30 so at least I dont have to hang around fretting. 
Hubby and I both have the day off and are planning to go shopping and out to lunch if all goes well 

Serenfach - good luck for your appt hun. What time are you there (and will you be wearing the cowboy hat lol!)


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, loads of luck for tomorrow.  I think the most stressful part is waiting til you get to see a lovely heartbeat (or two!!).  I'm sure it'll all go really well.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck taffy x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, ladies 

*Laura*.. I had my AMH done week before last but they said it could take a while to come back, so I don't know about that yet. Right now I think I'm more concerned about my weight - I was 8st 8lbs when I got married last August.. I weighed in yesterday at 11st 2lbs. Why can't we grow as we put weight on?!  If I was 6ft 4 I'd look great, as opposed to looking like an oompa loompa!  My bmi is almost 27 now.. over 30 and they won't let me do tx. Damned Clomid - they should be renamed 'Lard Pills'.

Yeah *Kara*, you're right.. I am taking their 'your result is ok' as it really is ok, else I will drive myself bananas. I read your news on the other thread btw.. great news! Just keep those  vibes flowing. *Believe* they're making themselves at home right now.. having a look round, liking the neighbourhood.. and getting ready to snuggle in and settle down for 9 months 

*Taffy*.. We're not there until 3pm - can you imagine Janet's face if I walked in donning that hat lol. I should actually! - it'd take my mind off my nerves that's for sure  Sending you a bunch of  vibes for your scan tomorrow! Good luck Xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck for your appoint Seren x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy

loads and loads of luck and i hope tomorrow is an amazing day for you  

830am is prefect, try and have a restful night and we will want pics


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Pix


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

seren  good luck for your appointment with janet tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for your scan taffy ...bet you cant wait it will be amazing to see    serenfach hope your appoinment goes well and you finally get some dates


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for today taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck taffy and dh


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good morning everyone, hope all is well. Hope your scan has gone well today Taffy. Well done on your interview Kara. Do you know this can be accessed via bbc iplayer?

I am so chuffed today, yay I passed my exam. On to the next now!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi pix yes i have put a link to the radio programme on the petition thread.

congrats on passing your exam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix well done you, clever girl


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara how you feeling today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good just chilling at home after my interview


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you Kara and Queenie  

glad you are chilling Kara, do lots of it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tv is pretty rubbish though lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad to hear you are chilling, make sure you do plenty. weather here with me is quite nice i hope it is with you and you can sit out in the garden.

there's not much on tv at the moment is there do you have any books to read. i'm hoping to have a bbq later. 


wonder how taffy has got on, she and dh had a day planned so will have to wait until later to hear.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have the exciting task of ordering a washing machine


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

exciting lol.

how about whilst your on the computer ordering a washing machine order yourself something nice.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me something nice? i don't really know what would be nice....can i order a baby lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wouldn't that be a good idea.  no pain as well.

perhaps a nice book to read or some clothes or cd to listen to. 

have to go now and do some washing and hoping to do some gardening whilst it's nice.

keep chilling speak later.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wish i could do some washing, im running out of clothes lol just found one and they can have it here by saturday


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

saturday isn't too long to wait.  my washing is hand washing all my sarongs and bikini's from holiday. hate doing hand washing

had a net book for my birthday last month and dh keeps moaning at me as he can't get me off it now. it is so much easier to keep checking on here for messages

anyway better go 

queenie x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Kara, 
I got a tumble dryer last year from here http://www.electrical123.com/

They were cheap and had free next day delivery. They were lovely and put exactly where I wanted it.

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i used tescos in the end as it worked out £40 cheaper thats half a days drugs lol


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Once again, sorry for rushing through and not saying hi properly, but we're off in a bit..

Quick Q: I just read that we should have had a letter to advise us that we have been awarded funding for our NHS tx. Is that right? Did *you* have that before your tx plan appt?

Sorry.. very nervous right now..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i never had a letter

good luck


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Phew. Ok thanks, Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe that the way they do things is england!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah probably!  How many counties in England fund more than one IVF for people? It isn't many is it?

Whoever thought of postcode lotteries eh??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a 1/4 of england fund 3 full cycles, that is much more than wales and scotland fund 3 cycles across the board


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Why though? It's discrimination, but based on what? It's governmental, but then England has the same government! It's like prescriptions. Who decides these things and how can they justify it?  You can't swear on here can you.. good thing!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All good news from me 

Grace scanned me and found our little bean straight away - it has a lovely strong heartbeat and is measuring  6w 6d so due to make an appearance on 26th March 2010. 

We are very relieved and really chuffed  

Hubby and I have had a lovely day out but we have just come in and so Jasper thinks its walkies time - back in a bit x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats amazing news Taffy. Your due date is just before my birthday 

Does anyone want a 14mth old Cavalier King Charles? He has totally lost the plot the last couple of days and is driving me mad. He cocked his leg upstair thankfully it is an old carpet, and has started chewing and destroying things again. Wouldn't even let me sweep up outside without attacking the broom lol Older one is being a pain too, he has been barking for his dinner since 2pm!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww taffy thats brilliant huni bet it is so emotanail seeing ur bean on the screen   

lol josiejo my girl would be gutted if i brought another dog in the house she gets very jealous  
but in october my sisters dog is coming here for three weeks he is a 2 yr old staff and is loopy as well god help us  

lol your dog going through a loopy phase is he   (i hope its a phase)

husg to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay taffy thats brill.....pics pics

you need to revive the bfp thread now and i will be joining you in a few weeks


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy that is absolutey fabulous news. so very happy for you and dh. i hope you had a lovely day. now all you need to do now is relax and enjoy the pregnancy. pics please.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic news taffy

Hi to everyone else


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Great news, Taffy! 

Another Q or 10 if no one minds.. Is an AMH of 70 really bad? Our appt today was with Grace.. she's really nice isn't she  We were told we were seeing Janet, but there ya go. Anyway, Grace didn;t really elaborate re the AMH, she did say though that I would have to do the antagonist protocol because of it. She also said I was high risk OHSS amd high risk twins  She tried [she didn't push, in fairness] to get us to have SET.... my DH got a bit peed at that and said it was unfair to expect us to say yes to that knowing we only have one go at this.

Grace was ok with his reply, but then said 'are you sure there is no way you might change your mind' - at which point I burst into tears  Anyhoo, I guess I'm back to being a lurker until September when I am due to start the Pill.

Is the antagonist protocol better or worse than the others? Or is it indifferent?

Sorry for all the questions.. you all seem to know each other very well and all about IVF.. I feel like a bit of gatecrasher here.

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Seren you are welcome here you are not a gate crasher.  I can't answer your questions but someone will be a long to do so.  Stick to your guns about set though you are right you only have one go so go for 2 back.  Twins would be a bonus


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah your not a gatecrasher

grace is lovely

your have PCO so a high AMH level would have been expected and your protocol, set around this

I tend to agree with SET in certain patients but thats for purely selfish reason as i do not what a full change in the law as people with failed cycles of ivf need the choice of more embryos


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

really brilliant new Taffy, here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Hi Seren, your AMH is your ovarian reserve and an indicator of how you will respond to stims. It can also indicate PCOS, have you got this? I think the clinic like it to be between 5 and 15. At 70 yours is high and likely to respond highly to stims which is why they are putting you on the antagonist protocol. For this you won't using DR injections, you will only have about 2 weeks of jabs starting on day 2 of your cycle. At about day 5 you will start the anatagonist which will prevent ovulation.

On my first cycle I did the antagonist because my AMH is 30

You couldn't really say that one protocol is worse than another. It is a matter of which is the best protocol for every individual

When you look at it in the way that you have got a high ovarian reserve an AMH of 70 is not really bad, but it is a risk for OHSS, but they will safeguard you against this so try not to worry and look forward to september. good luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

seren you are very welcome we have all been where you are now and having done 2 cycles i certainly don't know much about ivf we learn all the time off each other.

grace is lovely i really like her. 

september will be here really quick and then you will be on the rollercoaster. good luck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been having a little bit of a dilemma about dhea.  It hasn't done 'what it says on the packet ' for me.  I emailed louise at the clinic and Grace told her that the evidence on dhea is anecdotal so i can take it or not.  I don't know what to do! Louise said as i respond reasonably well on lp it might help me respond better


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle that is quite a dilema, if you stop it and get a poor response would you wish you had carried it on? if the answer is yes then keep taking

i am under the impression it doesn;t make better response but it makes better eggs


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - good luck for your scan. I hope that you have lots of lovely follies.      

Cath - good luck for ET - is it going to be Saturday?  

Laura - all the best for EC tomorrow - I have everything crossed for you      

Btbam - congrats - your PUPO - all sounding good for you  

Kara - hope you're putting your feet up now after your celeb morning lol 

Nott & Juls - hows the 2WW going - you   yet 

Serenfach - I dont know anything about the antagonist protocol but the clinic will do what is best for you based on your results. Glad you have a date towards now. Oh and you're not a gate crasher hun - everybody's welcome here 

No idea sorry Michelle  

Who have I missed ....... oops my brain is in the clouds today thought I was in the July/august cyclers thread  

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes - we do have a piccie - but not sure how to put it on here 
Yep we do need lots more BFPs - I dont wanna do this on my own so here you go - good luck everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy you would need to scan it and upload it to photobucket.com then copy and paste the img link


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah right ..... when I cant even post in the right thread.  
May leave that one to hubby


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dhea 

this is what the information that je sent to me it says the drug tha tis being tested is available in the usa as a health food and some researchers there have found that it appears to improve the response of the ovaries, the quality of the eggs and the chances of pregnancy in women with resistant ovaries who take it.

i wrote on the dhea thread about where we buy it from incase it is not the excatly the same as clinics.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Apparently if you put them on ******** and download them from there they resize themselves and all.  I haven't done it but a friend has


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Taffy, that's wonderful news. I bet you and DH are over the moon.  Yes, I'd like to join you on the preg journey too!! Thanks for the babydust.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no time tonight for personals. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so pleased for you taffy bet you cant stop looking at your pic


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Michelle, who know's about DHEA.  I don't think I have responded much differently than if I hadn't taken it.  So hard to know.  We'll see about egg quality issue tomorrow I guess. I think like Kara said, if you will wish you'd kept taking them then perhaps not worth stopping. I sort of think I will perhaps take 1x 25mg per day.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great news Taffy, cant belive you are that far gone already, time will fly by for you.  Enjoy your next 7 and half months  

Seren my amh is 80 something.  I have PCOS and i done the LP. I had 40+ follicles and only 11 eggs.  I was due to start short antaginist protocol for next cycle (this now been cancelled as we have genetic problems).  I wouldnt worry though the clinic will do more scans than usual and jeep an eye on you.  It will be fine im sure-good luck. 

Michelle difficult situation but as the girls say it depends whether if you stop them and dont respond that well whether you would blame it on that .  Its so hard having to make these decisions when noone can give us the right answer


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im not feeling too good today.  I had MMR vaccine 2 weeks ago and for the past 2 days ive had really swollen glands in the back and front of my neck and really sore throat.  I was told i would possibly have this as its like having mumps but its not nice and giving me a heachache and generally feel unwell.  Been taking flu capsules.  God help another 2 weeks when i need a booster-ill have to go through this all again


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, sorry you are not well. Why have you had the MMR?  Sounds horrible if its making you feel so unwell.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no Jule, hope you are soon well and the booster doesn't affect you in the same way


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Apparently ive only now been told but anyone born in the 70's isnt covered for measles.  There is an outbreak at the moment so i was advised to go and have it.  To be honest i much prefer to feel like this than to get measles.  The onyl downside is that you cant get preganant for 3 months after the 2nd boster but that wont be a problem for me so i decided to go for it.  Dont think DH is that happy though cause we need to use condoms after so many years not bothering    Cant take any chance though as we already have a high chance of a disabled child and as this is a live vaccine i have even more chance


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun what a nightmare your not feeling too well, rest up


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, i was only saying the beginning of the week how i didnt get any side effects-obviously spoke too soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow Jule what a nightmare.  My DH hates condoms too.  Probably the only 'perk' of infertility is not worrying about contraception!
Hope you start to feel better tomorrow.

I had measles and mumps when I was little so I have always assumed I'm immune.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

god condoms are horrid things, go without i say jule lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im sure you are, my mum thought i was immune but as it does no harm i thought it was best what with the job than im in to take no chances.

Kara we have so far, DH hates them.  Cant see us waiting 3 months though lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

3 months jeez thats along time


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know that is Nov....nah cant see that happening lol, the rubbers will have to come out...


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nite all time for bed, need to have good night sleep


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule btw if you need some rubbers i have some you can have (if they are in date lol)

night mate


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You've made me giggle Kara, if they are in date!! You must have had them quite some time!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not that long as we had to use them before my biospy, saying that we are rubbish at using them lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah! I can't use them they give me really bad thrush. Thats my excuse anyway!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara did your washing machine arrive.

dh is in work and there is nothing on the tv tonight. it is such c**p tv on a saturday night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no they called at 1pm to say the truck has broken down and it will be here tomorrow now

idiots


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

who did you order it off. if you had to pay delivery you should ask for a refund.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tescos and delivery was free. im amazed they are gona deliver on a sunday, they say the driver will call an hour before arrival


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I'm back after having a while away from ttc, whilst we were waiting to our NHS treatment.  We received the letter this week saying that we've finally reached the top of the list and would we still like to go ahead with the treatment (as if we'd say no)!  So the dvd arrived this am, info pack and our appointment date, which is the 9th of Sept  .  So here we go.

Anyone else starting treatment around this time, or have any wise advise for us?

Wishing everyone all the best

Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire hiya

thats great news you must be over the moon and your appointment is so soon too yay yay

as for wise word

try and go with the flow as much as possible


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome back claire.

you must be pleased to be at the top of the list.

good luck with you appointment in sept. i have an appointment in a week's time to plan my tx for october so maybe cycling around the same time. what tx are you having i'm having icsi.

wise words-- fertility friends as it is a god send such a wonderful place to support  you through the rollercoaster


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Claire glad you've come to the top of the list.  TIme will go so quickly now for you.  WOnt be long til you start tx, good luck


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks all

Yes we're happy that it's finally come around, but still a little anxious.

Queenie - we're planning for IVF.  Good luck with your appointment next week.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Claire will this be your 1st cycle?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes it will be our first cycle of IVF, already had 3 lots of IUI but none worked.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Claire welcome back.

Wise words, try to relax and don't google anything honestly it makes it worse

Hi Jules, queenie and kara


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great advice michelle

google is not always your friend!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

question please girls,

af has just arrived so is today (saturday) day one of cycle or tomorrow (sunday) day one of cycle.

cheers queenie x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie, when I was at clinic they told me that day 1 is day of proper flow, not the spotting or anything that can lead up to it. I would be inclined to count tomorrow as day 1 with it being so late, it is almost tomorrow. But not really sure how it works


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks pix, it  is full flow, i thought cos it was late that you counted that as next day,

cheers nite x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you are right


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i would  count today as day 1


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks pix and kara.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Queenie

Thats happened to me when I was having IUI.  The clinic told me that if your period starts late in the day that you count the following day as day 1.

Hope that helps and good luck

Claire


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi ladies hope ur all keeping well i aint been on for while been absolutely hectic week i had a car crash thues on my way home from the gym some one went into the back offme and pushed me into the pick up truck infront my car is like a rgt off total wreck i was horrible day i was like a sandwhich i now got the dilemma off finding a new car again after only 2 years off this one ah this week cant get any worse i tell ya . hope ya week has been better than mine guys x

love to all x jo  x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh gosh Jo, that is terrible, I hope you're not hurt


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o gosh jo sounds like you had a lucky escape hope you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gosh im sorry you have had a week from hell but never say things can't get worst as they always can....its my moto anyway lol

chin up its only metal and as long as no one is hurt thats the main thing


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks all yeah i not to bad whip lash and blooody bad headaches having but its the car that came off worst. least i am alive the main thin my car can get replaced


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

exactly as long as you are ok, that is the main thing


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jo, sorry to hear about your crash. What a nightmare but glad you are ok apart from whip lash.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all.. I'm still here lurking and waiting  [does the waiting ever get any easier??] 

Question: They're putting me on the Pill on an antagonist protocol next cycle [due early September] - what if the Pill doesn't work? I ask because I was the only one way back when that used to keep taking the Pill so as not to have af [going on hols, a party etc] and it never worked.. I always bled when I was supposed to  I'm just wondering what they might do if it doesn't work?

Oh and big congrats, *Juls*!  I've been following your story.. I can barely imagine how fantastic a feeling it must have been to have a BFP the day after your disappointment. Well done! Lots of sticky vibes coming your way 

*Queenie/Claire*.. I am cycling in October too, if all goes to plan. My provisional EC date is w/c 26/10.

Hi to everyone else.. hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no the waiting doesn't get easier im sorry

i would called the clinic and talk to the nurses about the pill they might advise a different drug to time your cycle or a stronger pill if you can remember the name of the one you use to take. sounds like you use to have breakthrough bleeding which is common but i would talk with them direct about your worries


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, sound advice. Thanks, Kara  I'm just silly nervous about every little thing at the moment.

How are you feeling, anyway? When is your OTD?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that's great to hear you will be cycling in october will be nice to have someone to cycle with. i have my planning app a week today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im ok thanks hun

OTD  a way off yet

if ever you have a concern it is always best to call the nurses and something like this they might really want to know


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Seren, the waiting is horrible isn't it.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Seren

Yes I'm hoping that it will be Oct, have planning appointment on the 9th, otherwise it will be nov  .  But that would mean that I could have a drink on my birthday.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well let's hope the 3 of us get to cycle together in october,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam how are you?

hows that little darling maia?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

we are fine kara thanks ...shes starting to shout out loud lol i think shes going to be a right little madam shes next door in my mums for an hour so i can tidy up my parents have been to blackpool for 4 days so have missed her


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, lovely that she's making herself heard!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh bless Miriam i bet she has grown loads since we last saw her.  Are you going to the next meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she is gona turn out just like her mum lol

i bet she is growing so fast


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

she is growing getting a little chubster double her weight now its hard to remember her being only 6.8! wont be able to make neath meet but will defo come to next bridgend one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

remember we are at concourse on the 25th august if you fancy popping by for a cuppa

we great to see you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o yeah we will be coming to that anyway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone can pop in through the day and have a chat


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yes definately cause it may be long day. The more of us there the better in case its busy and we can get loads of signatures..


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Kara*, yeah I told Jodie about the breakthrough bleed I used to have.. she said she was the same and it was normal for some, but she didn't elaborate. I'm such a bugger for details!  I know I have to calm down, but this feels like it's been years coming [it has, but it feels so much longer than 6 yrs] I'll ask next time I'm there. Good to hear you're feeling ok, too.. you're a brave soul! You have enough strength for all of us 

*Queenie.. Claire*.. It'd be great to have buds to cycle with  Good luck with your tx plan appointments.

*CardiffLaura*.. yep, the waiting is a sod alright. I'm not the most patient of people nowadays either  How are you? Hope you're good 

Hi *Miriam * I remember speaking to you when you were due.. that seems so long ago now! Little Maya is gorgeous 

Hi Jule 

Right.. that's me of to bed.. speak soon.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

seems a long time ago when i was due time is flying by   dont worry before you know it you will cycling


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

So sorry, I am totally useless at keeping up with everyone but you are all in my mind.

I am off to see my GP tomorrow to see if they will fund the drugs for my next cycle, I am really nervous but I have picked the nice GP so even if it is a no he will be nice about it.  I then have my follow up appointment next Tuesday followed by a planning appointment the following day. Maybe getting a bit ahead of myself but I am getting really excited and positive about it all. 

When do you have to pay the clinic for a private cycle? Going to have to take the money out the business but want to leave it as long as possible before taking it out.

Now just need hubby to get 100% again, he has had tonsillitis 3 times in the space of 6 weeks, not great, even worse when you arte self employed. His parents are convinced it is a virus that he has picked up from the dolpins we swam with in Florida, the nurse just laughed her head off when he told her.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news and good for you getting excited

they will send you a bill before egg collection so plenty of time for the nasty paying part


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jo, good luck tomorrow with trying to get some cash out of your GP.  I got my bill before EC this time which I thought was a bit premature.  But guess that is just their protocol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps sorry i forgot to say good luck with your gp. 

i only just paid my bill today


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

DH insisted we pay the bill last weekend. He hates outstanding debts even if it means paying early. I said leave it til the last minute!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with gp jo getting drugs funded will be a help


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jo good luck with gp tomorrow i hope he will agree to fund the drugs. its a big help if he does.

well i'm back from the cinema and we had a lovely evening it was so nice to go to the cinema together. film was good we  both enjoyed it. 

how is everyone this evening


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

did you eat there quuenie i love a cinema hot dog  and popcorn.. im hungry cant you tell


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck Jo

Glad you had a good night Queenie. I'm taking my nephew to the cinema tomorrow and one of those play centre things only thing is he likes me to get in and play with him, but do love it!!

Oo Miriam have you got munchies!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no dh wouldn't buy me any snacks.   i'm  trying to lose some weight ( well my belly ) so while i'm off from work i have been running with him. dh is like my personal trainer.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive always got the munchies i dont stop ..no wonder i cant lose my belly   i went to jump in cardiff on sat for my neices bday was fun i took maia on everything even the slides she loved it !


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i could have ate a bucket of popcorn to myself if dh had let me. good job he is keeping and eye on me.

maia will keep you active


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i'm off to bed now.

nite all speak tomorrow.x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

ah bless her, bet you were having just as much fun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ni nite im of soon too.. ive been trying to send pics of my phone to ******** ive just managed it whey hey !


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Well GP said no to funding the drugs, he said it was because the responsiblity of prescribing them would lay with him and with drugs such as these he wouldn't be willing to take that on. He said he will talk to the other 2 GP's in the surgery and if he is in the minority he will get back to me. Didn't think I would be this upset by it, felt really stupid in the surgery crying when he was actually being really nice about it.

Miriam, well done on sending pics from your phone, ******** can be a proper pain to upload pics too. Queenie, think your hubby could do with telling me off when I reach for the munchies, been good the last couple of days but on Saturday I ate enough for 3 people lol

Off to get working on the new business to hopefully get it running and making money before the tx and to find the positivity I lost this morning.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Josie - thats a real shame. Its such a lottery isnt it - My GP surgery in Newport did fund one cycle last year - dont know if it would be worth thinking about moving docs - or whether it would be that simple 

Hope the other GPs kick his   and they let you have some drugs - fancy him making you cry -what a meanie. 

and I hope that you are feeling ok now hun   - why is everything such a flipping battle.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Josie that's rubbish isn't it.  My GP also said no to funding drugs earlier this year. He said that it was the guidance from the local health board that suggested they don't fund.  He was very nice about it but disappointing all the same.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh this makes me cross. they are willing to not take on the responability when it suits them!!!

my first gp was rubbish and wasted years of my fertility yet did i make them take responsibility!!!! mad i am


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

josie sorry to hear your gp said no. can't understand when he said he didn't want the respositlity all he has to do is copy the clinic's prescription. i hope the other gp's over rule him.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you, I am not holding out much hope with the other 2 GP's are one of them is a total swear word! I am now wishing I had gone to see the female doc but chances are she would have said the same. Hubby has said that it was just an off chance anyway and that the show must go on lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooh Queenie and Josie Ive just noticed that you both have appointments next week - good luck


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in having not posted for so long but I don't know what else to do or who else to ask. Since my last failed tx have been really struggling. Never been one to worry about things or let things get to me but I am just sinking further and further into what i assume is depression. Does anyone know of any good counsellors (sp?) or psychiatrists (sp?) I am worried about going to just anyone and would prefer to go to someone who is recommended but for my health and the sake of my marriage I have to do something.

I am so, so sorry to be so down and negative but like I said earliet just don'y know who else to ask.

Luv Liz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you thought of contacting the clinic hunni?

i have never seen the counseller, when i wanted to it took a long time ago and it took a while for her to get back to me and i didn't like her voice lol!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Liz, bless you hun. Hope you are ok?  Let me PM you as I do know someone who used to work with the clinic but now works elsewhere.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi liz so sorry to hear you are feeling so down about everything. how you tried your gp. my gp surgery has a counsellor attached to it. otherwise clinic's one is another one to try.

wishing you all the best that they can help you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Liz  If you speak to your GP they can refer you to someone in the hospital.  Which surgery are you with?  If it's Ashgrove, I think that they may have someone who goes there monthly.  I can always ask if you like as I'm a district nurse based there.

It is very difficult I get depressed with everything and it can be very difficult to find someone to talk to.

Where in Ponty do you live?  Nice to see someone else local.

Sending you lots of


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Liz      
Hope you manage to find someone to help you - I have PMd you details of someone I know of. 
Your GP and the clinic would be a good place to start otherwise.  
Take care of yourself x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Josie jo i hope the other two doctors over rule him    

liz its so hard isnt it hun i hope you can find someone that can help you hun


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for the pm's and messages. I really can't thank you all enough all. You are absolute stars. 

Has taken me a long time to admit there is something wrong.Was a bit concerned about going to GP because if tx fails with our snow babies I don't think my marriage will survive another go!!! We would like to try to adopt. On the assessments they get your med notes from your GP and discuss your reaction to failed tx. I am worried it might effect there judgments. 

I'm in Maes-y-Coed Claire, where are you?
Can anyone pop in to see you all at the Heath? Is it to get signitures for the petition?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Liz,

I'm in Tonteg.  I would give the clinic a ring to see if you can see someone there.  I'm sure that they're sympathetic about stress & depression where IVF is concerned.  I think they're more concerned if it long term and not controlled.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

YEAH liz anymore can pop in and see us and your more than welcome

treatment is very stressful and one of the hardest things ever and i think reactions to failure shouldn't be judge against


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Kara - you share my sentiments exactly - but people aren't always that understanding.
But will defo give them a ring.

Hey Claire - you are only up the road - we could have met for coffee in Starbucks - if it hadn't disappeared!!!!lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know, I really miss it, it's such a shame hope they relocate it soon.  In Ponty would be great.  Could always met somewhere else for coffee if you wanted.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in quickly to answer liz's question re adoption, yes they do go through your medical history in full detail and if you have had stress/depression issues they want to know why/what you did to get through it/and how you seeked help etc and to make sure your all better now, i am sure it would be fine if as long as your honest with them, some girls on the adoption board have had these problems and have not got little ones xxx

love to everyone else.. sorry i am not round much at the moment its absolutely manic at the moment with my wedding invitation work i have not got time to do much 

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Liz i am so sorry you have been feeling that way    Trearment can be so hard.

It would be great to meet you if you want to pop in to UHW on 25th and meet us or help or just chat and have a coffee that would be lovely.

You could ring the samaritans if you just want to talk as that is all confidential and they dont need to speak to your GP. Also have you tried St John's Wart it is very good and herbal.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont understand why some gps fund and some dont mine was willing too if i needed another go she said they had funded others before me! liz sorry you are feeling so down i hope you find someone to talk too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG just had a knock at the door. A woman asking me would I like to buy something lucky from an old Irish Gypsi! She said you look happy, but I can tell you're not it could bring you a child   So in her basket she had like table clothes and stuff, didn't buy anything if it was some heather maybe would have!! Not the knock I wanted when going through IVF, I know it is silly but has left me thinking oh no should have bought something what if it goes wrong now! Silly thought I know, will push it out of my head because all is going well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun this really will have no impact on your treatment at all. i know how is must have shaken you little

you could always chase her if you feel that bad


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara, now over the initial shock, I have sat laughing about it! Nobody is going to get in the way of my positivity!

How is your special day going? Have you had anything nice?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ive had some lovely cards and chocolate and some other wonderful bits!

im not dressed yet, i love the weekend when they are chilled


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh lovely Kara. It great to slouch in pj's, I know I'm going to be for a while yet! The weather too miserable to get dressed and out at the mo. I have told DP that Louise told me on the phone that I really need to rest with my feet up until my scan so that the follies grow   Ha he'll fall for anything!!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara  

      

Hope your having a fab day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

take no notice of gypsy lol a lady came up to me in town and said do u want your fortune read i said no thanks she was like never turn your back on a gypsy..made me laugh


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

silly mares!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya claire1 and lizzg  i live in aberdare so not to far from u bth either


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im having a real ****e time another 1 of my cats is dying took her to vets monday she has liver failure managed to get her to eat steroid and 2 tablets for liver that night but she would only eat tiny bit of salmon last night so cant get the tablets down her she is so ill just lying on settee i was supposed to go to tenby today but am not going now as i have to have poor nits put down...im putting it off as vets is open till 9


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no miriam that is so very sad, i am so sorry


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its heartbreaking when it comes to this i tried geting vet to come here but cant till tomorrow so will most prob take her late tonight shes got to the stage where shes not even sleeping so before she suffers i will have to let her go   no more pets for me thats for sure!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Miriam, I am so sorry.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam it really is heart breaking and it is the last kind thing you can do for them


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh miriam i am so sorry. i agree with kara it is the last kind thing you can do for them.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh miriam - so sorry hun   
Cherish your precious time with her 
Thinking of you
x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, so sorry about your cat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam thinking of you tonight


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Miriam i am so sorry bout your cat, how awful for you, hope tonight has gone as well as it can.  Thinking of you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

miriam.. so so sorry about your darling fur baby xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks ladies   i was in a right state all afternoon and taking her but pulled myself together when went in room ..poor darling was so ill i felt relieved when it was done  shes at peace now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Miriam im so sorry as you know about Nits , I have been looking at some poems on line for you they are lovely sad but lovely    


Your Pets In Heaven 
To have loved and then said farewell, is better than to have never loved at all. 
For all of the times that you have stooped and touched my head, fed me my favorite treat and returned the love that I so unconditionally gave to you. 
For the care that you gave to me so unselfishly. 
For all of these things I am grateful and thankful. 
I ask that you not grieve for the loss, but rejoice in the fact that we lived, loved and touched each others lives. My life was fuller because you were there, not as a master/owner, but as my FRIEND.
Today I am as I was in my youth. The grass is always green, butterflies flit among the flowers and the Sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures.
I can run, jump, play and do all of the things that I did in my youth. There is no sickness, no aching joints and no regrets and no aging.
We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and know that togetherness is forever. 
You live in our hearts as we do in yours. Companions such as you are so rare and unique. 
Don't hold the love that you have within yourself. Give it to another like me and then I will live forever. For love never really dies, and you are loved and missed as surely as we are.
Your Pets In Heaven
Ken D. Conover

The Rainbow Bridge
Just this side of Heaven is a place called the Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to the Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they each miss someone very special, someone who was left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly, he breaks from the group, flying over the green grass, faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into those trusting eyes, so long gone from your life, but never absent from your heart. Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together...
Author Unknown


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hugs miriam

nits is at peace now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

miriam i'm so sorry nits is at peace now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of you Miriam


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks ive read that rainbow bridge before   my 6 yr old neice just rang and said miriam you will see nits again when your dead ..i said yes i will just hope its not to soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless your niece , kids are so funny arent they!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

she is so funny bless her little heart


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, so sorry about nits.  Bless your neice that's a lovely thing for her to think of.  Hope you are ok hun


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, hope you are ok? Are you having internet or pc problems?  Hope that you and Maia are both really well.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dh and i are off to newport to stay at friends this afternoon (dh is god father to their son) . having a take away and some glasses of wine for me. woo hoo haven't had a drink since we went to spain. wouldn't normally stay over but they are fab and don't spend the whole time talking about their son. they have invited us to stay for sunday lunch as well so no cooking for me for 2 days. will get my last 2 signatures on my petition.

kara did you have a good night at the wedding party. how the coldsore


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Miriam. It's so sad when a pet passes away. We had a crazy kamikaze kitten.. she fell off the roof last year. DH reckons she was showing off, trying to do a triple backward somersault [sp?] to impress the boy cats  Some people have a strange way of handling bad news eh? - but whatever helps is good! Just think, your puss is in a wonderful place now, free to roam and play


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam where are you huni?hope your ok?

queenie yeah the wedding was nice and i saw lots of lovely friends and friends of friends etc etc

shattered today though


----------



## Blobby (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Kara,
Pauline here,Miriams mum(the stalker)lol
Miriam went to Tenby on Thursday evening with Jeff and Maia.
She is on the beach in Saundersfoot at the moment,and coming home 
later today.I am sure she will be on as soon as she gets in,she will have
been having withdrawal symtoms!!
Just want to say how pleased i am for you with your BFP.I have been on
this rollercoaster with you all for the last 2 years,and having gone through 
the highs but also the terrible lows with Miriam  for more than ten years,i 
am pretty aware of how you all feel.
Just take care now and don't overdo anything.
Best wishes also to everyone else,i feel for you all xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya girls.. hope we are all ok, at least we have a bit of sunshine

just popping in to say hello, hope your all having a good weekend, busy my end the decorator has just left so i am not going to have a look online for some new furniture, we decided the one there was not good enough for our soon (hopefully!!) to be little one  , but i guess nothing will be lol

miriam hope your enjoying your little break x pauline Hi   thanks for letting us know, us ladies worry xx

emma.. how are you darling hope you and J are having fun in the hols and of course darren xx

kara.. you take things easy honey x

Andi.. not sure if your reading  

seren, queenie, laura, kelly and all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks pauline for you message, good to hear that miriam and her family are having a lovely time.

popsi hi how are you i hope you hear something soon.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi queenie.. i am good thanks, frustrated with waiting   but I know in my sensible head its early days yet lol .. how are you  honey


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Pauline, how lovely of you to update us on Miriam, thanks.What a wonderful feeling it must have been for you to have come out the otherside of the lows with Miriam with such a blessing in beautiful Maia  

Hope you have a lovely time Queenie, have a glas for me!

 your time is soon here Popsi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya pauline the stalker lol

ah yes of course she said she was thinking of tenby, damn i only live 20mins from there too.
thank you so much and i think you have been a brilliant support to miriam i know my mum and dad has been wonderful with us and take on alot of worry herself. so well done yourself for staying sane lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone watching x factor tonight?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. what a silly question   ... you know i will be LOL !!! them pregnancy hormones are raging lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Miriams Mum & thanks for the update


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my brain is on strike lol

i forgot everything lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im back from tenby   had a nice time weather was ok ..i didnt have time to post i was going as jeff managed to get friday off so we went thur tea time last minute ..going to take a while to catch up on here now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya miriam lovely to see you back and im glad you had a nice time in tenby


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice to be back just going out to give my neices there rock and take maia to see her nan will catch up later i got 10 pages to read lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have a nice time

im playing games on face booked im so bored lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

welcome back miriam i bet the girls will enjoy their rocks    

Hello pauline   

how is everyone else today ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey trouble lol hows you?

im ok, bored with face book games now lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol they can get a bit boring cant they  

when u going back to work ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im going back a week tomorrow so still a while yet as i booked another week off, i would have gone back this week but thought sod it as i hour long hours and they leave me alone to run the place in the afternoon


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww thats good that u have another week of it will do u good hun to have some time of just to chill   and for the goodnews to sink in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im trying to read a book to when i can focus lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

miriam... glad you had a nice time, where did you stay, i love tenby and want to go lol not been this year yet x

kara.. good your relaxing honey x will do you good 

emma.. what you up to hun.. did you go the carnival yesterday over your way (somewhere lol) x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed Miriam


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, glad you enjoyed Tenby.  Was that Maia's first holiday?

Pix, I like your new ticker hun!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thought I better do new tickers Laura! I'm sure they've knocked a day off OTD for me though!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i would say it has lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

think clinic has knocked a day off, must have cos test day 6th Sept and that not 16 days from yest, not complaining tho!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe anything for a day off the 2ww i say lol

think im gona go and watch some tv and wish some more time away


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah was maias first mini holiday..we went to beach fri and sat she looked so funny in her little sunhat    ..popsi we stayed at sunnyvale it was ok quite a small park tho ...my freind booked it for week i was supposed to go wednesday but wouldnt leave poor nits so just stayed 2 nights instead there was my freind 5 kids me jeff and maia all in 1 caravan i think jeff needs another holiday to recover lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sunnyvale in valley road near saundersfoot?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah why do you live by there ? i was thinking wonder how far away kara lives lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know live 20mins from there but grew up living 5 mins walk from there and spent many a drunken night in that place and met my first real boyfriend there lol dont ask!!!

wow the memories i have from there are fab, we use to go swimming in the pool as kids


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol thats so funny ..didnt go in pool thought it would be bit cold for maia .. my freinds kids loved it especially the games room think they spent all her money in there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they use to have a small games room and we use to drink slush puppies and gamble lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats what kids were drinking   how you feeling bet you cant wait for your scan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nothing changes in pembrokeshire lol

im good, feeling great in fact and yep i can not wait for the scan now, its hard not to worry but im trying not too but i am wishing the next 11 days away lol i suppose thats nothing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was lucky getting my early 5 week scan i had 7 and 9 week one then 12week big gap till 20 week tho   you got alot of waiting to do   but dont worry you will start to relax after your first scan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah you lucky devil lol

i hope to relax more once i get our first scan


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Its such an anxious wait to the first scan, Kara - It does get a bit easier as time goes on .... 
but I still dont actually believe that I am pregnant


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was the same taffy you might start believing when your bump starts to grow


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Nah I still think Im just getting fat lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls if your coming to concourse could you bring a deck chair or simliar to sit on please


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well girls i'm off to bed. thanks for a great day 

kara hope you got home ok

nite all  xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

nite Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im home thanks hun

got a nice bruise on my **** from the bleeder but glad you liked to demo

got to crash now im shattered


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

must be worn out after such a long day Kara, but so worth it   Gosh did you do a bleeder for Queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes loved the demo you made it look so easy. yes it was a good bleeder sorry to hear you have a nice bruiser


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad i made it look easy as it really is once you get over the mental barrier and hun if you can watch im sure you could do it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i had a good day yesterday we eventually bought a new sofa. hooray can't believe i actually made a decision onwhich one to buy. only downside is now have to wait 10 weeks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great

whats it like?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

we bought a brown leather 3 and 2 seater sofa's. we have had our sofa for over 10 years ( bought cheap for first house ) and they needed replacing years ago but we kept putting it off cos of price. any way dh said we were not leaving shop until we had bought one. i will worry now till it arrives on did i choose the right one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds lovely, we have black leather and it has lasted years already. so good with rex as we just wipe it when it gets dirty

i had our washing machine bill today boo boo


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh no not good having bills is it.

we choose leather as its easier to keep clean our sofa at the moment are fabric and are a mess.  when we have children ( ) leather will be easier, although dh is like having a child in the house.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i had better go and get dress and do some jobs. not long left of my hols now. boo hoo

speak later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too

im dreading going back to work


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am thinking that I should turn laptop off, we have got terrible thunder and lightening! Hmm may be passing over


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix same here

should you not use a laptop in this weather lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

think it can cause a surge, not sure tho


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

unplugge it from the socket in case!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya 

Just popping in to wish you all a fab weekend, I hope the sunshines for at least some of it xx

sorry no personals I have had a horrible day (as some of you wonderful ladies will have seen in **) a very good friend of mine that I have worked with for over 20 years passed away this morning she was only 52, its been a very very sad day for us all today, i was glad to come home and sit down and have a long good cry... RIP to one very special lady 

Emma thanks for the texts honey   

sorry to be sad girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no popsi im so sorry, what a horrible time    thinking of you.  Was it cancer?
Whats your name on **?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh popsi i saw your post

what very sad news


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jule. . no she has been ill for a long time, and they now think it was LUPUS her whole body eventually shut down  ... will PM you my name honey or the mods will come in and give me a row lol 

Kara ... thanks honey xx hope your ok and taking care


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh popsi i'm so very sorry your friend , her family and you are in my prayers


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh how awful its so sad when someone dies so tragically


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Popsi that's so sad.  Hope you and your colleagues are ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear such sad news Popsi


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so sorry popsi  my mums freinds grandaughter has lupus shes only early 20's its so cruel


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

hope you have all had a good day,
kara hope the drifting went well.
pix hope the shopping went well
well dh and i are off to a bbq tonight so hope the weather stays nice for it. it is with collegues of dh so looks like it will be work talk for a lot of the night. good side is that they don't have children so there will be no baby talk to contend with. 
will speak to you all soon.

queenie x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

eventually got the shopping sorted thanks Queenie! Hope you have a lovely night x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Have a nice night queenie me and dh are going out with friends tonight so looking forward to that.  Im starving not eaten much been saving myself for food tonight, mmm i can have desert cant wait


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Jule you enjoy yourself with a nice dessert, have a good night. DP is cooking a lamb dinner, it was supposed to be for tomorrow, but going out for lunch!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie & Jule enjoy your nights out tonight.

Pix, enjoy your lamb hun

My DH went to watch football in doncaster today but when he gets back (prob about 9pm) we are gonna get a take out curry.   Yes we did have a curry last night too  
Kinda don't like to cook at weekends too much and mine will be quite healthy as I always have chicken tikka (no sauce) and a side order of veg curry.  

What's everyone else up to tonight?  Is there anything good on tele?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there Laura, lamb was lovely thanks. Oo a nice takeaway enjoy. Well at the moment we are watching X factor, but only cos DP's daughter is here otherwise its not allowed, he always caves in for her


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes Laura x factor on now.

Ive just been to pick up DH before we go out he been out with his mates wetting the baby's head.  One of our friends has had a baby-he is ******!!Dont know how he gonna get thru tonight.  He was up at 3am aswell cause he was in work so he's shattered.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh they just changed what i wrote to peed


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like you are going to have an interesting night Jule with your DH already intoxicated (I decided not to try any words that may get changed  )


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you've got quite a night ahead of you Jule. I love the way they change naughty words!! You'd better have a few to catch up!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes im sure   ive had him drinking lots of water, he was only out for 3 hours!!!

I cant say much he hardly goes out as he's always in work,  Thats what you get for being self employed... 

Everyone enjoy your weekend, need to go now as our lift is due to arrive


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

have fun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

x factore has just made me weep    so not like me!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all,

well we had a lovely evening they cooked so much food we were stuffed. it was no baby talk or kid talk just grown up talk which was great for a change. 

laura hope you enjoyed your curry,
jule hope your night went well and dh managed to keep up

any way can't talk for long this morning as we are starting to strip the hall,stairs and landing and i had better go and help dh. its chip paper so takes ages to come off.

speak to you all later have a good day

queenie x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

busy day for you today Queenie


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope its not to hard to come off the walls queenie, paper is hard enough without wood chip.
Glad you had a nice night its nice not to talk about babies all the time especially when you cant contribute...

We had a good night, DH was sick on the way   but once he had some food he was much better and it was a good night. The food was really good and we all realy enjoyed.  DH working this pm so he's having a nap on settee at mo as he's knackered from yesterday being up at 3am.

Pix we watched x facror today as we recorded it i was also very  

Hope evryone else ok?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl naughty hubby he must of drunk loads in those 3 hours jule   im off to wedding part later looking forward to a few drinks


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Miriam he did   his eyes were rolling he couldnt focus on me when he was talking.

Im sure you'll have a lovely time tonight, who's having Maia?  Will she stay with someone tonight so that you can have a good drink and not worry about getting up with her.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah it  was heart touching Jule. Is hubby suffering today Jule! Glad you had a good night.

have a fab night Miriam


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hubby in work toight but was sleeping on the settee earlier i think he'sfine now, he rang earlier and sounded ok


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jule.. glad your evening went ok  .. I thought i recognised your hubby on ** he looks familiar for some reason  ,,, bet he has been suffering today poor think  

miriam.. enjoy the wedding

much love to you all .. have been busy decorating the hall stairs and landing today .. not good with a hangover !!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ive just pm you popsi


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule glad you and dh had a good time,

miriam hope you enjoyed the wedding party.

popsi sounds like we were both doing the same yesterday.

well we worked really hard yesterday on the staris, hall and landing. the paper came off quite easily. we managed to do the whole area expect the top corner above stair well - will have to get the ladder out today to finish off. we didn't finish till late last night and then decided to have an indian take away which was lush really enjoyed it after all the hard work.

boo hoo only one more day before i go back to work.

hope everyone is having a good bank holiday.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

queenie.. it most certainly sounds like we did the same ! we were only painting though thankfully .. and we finished and we had an indian takeaway too !!!... well the weather is still dreadful here today, so think we will go out for a bit got to take our lap top to be looked at as its not reading discs so drop that off at our friends (thank god for desk top !!) then going to buy some more paint for decorating and may get KFC   its a bank holiday after all lol 

love to all you lovely ladies have a great day whatever your doing xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

every room in our house had wood chip paper and the hall is the last bit left. we are having the walls plastered then we can paint. so much easier to paint than wall paper.

enjoy your kfc and hope laptop is easy to be fixed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ummm KFC love it

popsi we had an indian last night too

i love decorating


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all.

well its my last day today then back to work tomorrow   really don't want to go back and face everyone. its going to be a day of baby talk, scans and photo's. 
i'm stuck in the living room today as the plasterer arrived this morning (8.30am - don't get out of bed till 9.30 and its my last day) never mind at least i will soon have a lovely hallway at last. might escape later to my mum's house .

hope your all having a good day.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw Queenie, the time goes too fast (unless on 2ww!) hope your first day back is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie going back to work is rubbish and i hope you can join in the chatter after your next cycle

keep your chin up


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep i can't wait to start again.

dh has his sa on thursday so i;m hoping there might be a small improvement since taking wellman

well i'm popping out have to buy dh a wedding anniversary card, can't believe i have left it so late to buy one tomorrow will be our 3rd anniversary.

will be back on later.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is your dh having it at clinic?

im not sure if wellman improved things for us, i forgot to ask about lukes sperm lol

3 years tomorrow woo hoo, i brought a card quite late too for ours

having you got any romance planned?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gutted you couldnt have a lie in on your last day off queenie  hope its not to bad going back to work   im still rough from sunday night didnt come in till 5am went to my freinds mums after the wedding and carried on drinking   so jeff and maia were in bed fasto by the time i got in


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes he is having it at clinic.

we are planning on going our for a meal to our favourite local restaurant as long as dh can finish work on time. dh is n't a romantic person i'm still waiting for him to propose to me.

wow miriam i don't think i could stay awake till 5am, sounds like you had a good time. hope you feel better soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol queenie did you propose instead then?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no, i had gone on about wanted to get married and he had been away for the weekend and when he got home the next day he said i suppose we had better go shopping then ( meaning for an engagement ring), week later church and reception was booked. i don't waste time do i


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol queenie you dont waste time very quick hun   I hope you have a lovely anniversary hun   

Hugs to everyone elsexxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol queenie thats the way to do it   hiya emm whens j back in school ? my neice is starting thur


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

He is back on thursday as well, He is in the juniors then   Scary that is , It only seemed like the other day he was starting link up with me !!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mad how quick times going .. bet hes looking forward to joining the juniors


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah time flies when your having fun girls


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well Queenie's summer hols seem to have flown..... Is it back to work today? If so, hope it goes ok.  

Hello everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks taffy

hi all yes went back to school today and what an awful morning i had, cos everyone hasn't seen each other for 6 weeks everyone was making huge fuss over one collegues scan photos then another collegues new grandchild photos then another collegue who is due in october and other baby photos. it was awful just couldn't cope with it and had to leave the classroom and go to the toilet and have a cry.  ( then needing some one to chat with i texted kara who send some lovely messages to me- can't thank you enough kara for being there for me) any way managed to pull my self together and bit and went then into our first meeting. 
after lunch saw my head to say i had an hosp app next week and she asked how i was so had another cry with her- she wanted me to go home but i wouldnt. any way afternoon went better as talk was about school. 
so glad to be home now and have had a   form dh and gonna get ready now and go out for our anniversary meal and enjoy and evening with dh.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem hun im glad i could help

try and have a wonderul evening and happy anniversary.....

it will get easier


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Queenie, sorry you have had such a horrid day I can understand how difficult it was for you. Well done for getting through the day   Happy anniversary and remember you will have your turn


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie   - sorry to hear your day was poop  
But you have got over that hurdle and tomorrow will be better. 
Hope you and DH have a lovely evening


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, so sorry you had a horrible first day back at school.  I hope tomorrow is better, are the children in tomorrow?   

Emma, I really hope J's first day in Junior's goes well hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Queenie you had a bad 1st day, things can only get better now.  Hope tomorrow goes well for you   Will you be teaching tom or is it another day just for teachers.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sending you a big hug queenie... i hope your night with hubby was better than your day in work


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Queenie hope you have a better day today and glad kara was there to help you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck J - hope you have a lovely day at big school  

Queenie - hope you have a good day at school too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope J has a fab first day back at school.

I hope today is better for you Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how did J 's day at school go?

queenie how was today hun?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi 

thank you all for you messages.

today was a much better day thanks, although the one collegues new granddaughter came in so i stayed for a few minutes then decided to leave the room and do some jobs in stead, but no tears today, just thought it was best to leave the room than put myself through it.  still no children until monday. 

dh and i had a lovely meal and dh drove so i could have some wine. i had 2 glasses and was slightly drunk. ( what i light weight)

em hope j's first day back went well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie often removing yourself from stiuations can be best

you are a lightweight lol, i think a sip would make me drunk lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks both,

dh kept saying your drunk i can tell by just looking at you. that was 2 glasses whilst eating a 3 course meal.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

a cheap night out drinking with you then queenie


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie glad you had a nice meal and was able to enjoy a drink.  Its important to go out and take your mind off babies and tx for a while    Hope things get better foryou in school.  Next week will be busy wont it if the children are back, hopefully you wont have too much time to chat about other peoples children.

Laura hope you are enjoying the big pit  

Well ive started my dissertation and managed to do about 30 words   not many i know but its a start and i think once i get going i will be in full flow.  20,000 more words-here i come.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

hey kara - just saw your news. Fantastic. I am so pleased for both you and luke.  

take care and enjoy every momentXXXX


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, I'm pleased today was better for you.  

Big pit was brilliant!  Def would recommend it to anyone who hasn't been. And it's free which made a change from the Snowden mountain railway which cost £50 for DH and me!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well well free, that is novel! Glad you had a good time. Gosh fifty quid for the train for snowden


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara

Thats fab news, you both must be on  .


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura gosh that is alot of money for a train ride. big pit is great isn't it, i went a couple of years ago took my sister in law who is from kent as she wanted to do welsh tourist things.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers ladies

laura big pit sounds wicked

jule 30 words, it might take a while then, i would offer help but i wont have a clue

i better go and eat dinner


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule good luck with the dissertation, i would be hopeless if i had to do that.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls think its gonna take some time, especially if i spend most of my time chatting on here or farming lol.  I think i will have to reduce the amount of time spent on chatting   If you dont hear from me for a while you know why


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol its the bloody farming jule lol

have you doe yoville? i still dont get it lol


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey kara seen photos on ** fab best wishes to u .

everyone big pit is brill we went few months back.

hope all is ok??


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad you have managed to make a start on your dissertation Jule. I can't wait to get back to the books next week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers jo

hows things with you?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix im sure when you have to you wont want to.  ive not done a word tonight lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Earlier I logged on to OU and the website is live for my course and they have a link on there to the course materials so have started reading book one! Later in the course infertility and treatments are being covered, looking forward to that. Naughty Jule are you being distracted


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

we chatting on two threads Jule so I answer here! I'm doing an open degree, just passed health science and starting biological processes but also doing music


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, as you know I flunked my masters cos I didn't get my dissertation done in time  . I am sure you will be fine. Once you get the first bit done you'll be into the flow and it will be easier.   

What is all this talk of farming? What have I missed??

Hope everyone is ok.  I have a tummy bug.  Had it since Monday night. TMI!! I feel ok but have really watery diorrhea.  I did have stomach cramps but none today thank goodness. Doesn't seem to be getting any better though.  Any ideas? I am drinking loads of water but don't know what more I can do.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo Laura poor you, nasty   You can take the types of stuff that work to stop the diarrhoea but really you are then prolonging it so best to let it work through your system. You are doing the right thing keeping up fluids. Diaoralite (sp) will also replace salts. I have known people that swear by flat coke to help


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks Pix, I was thinking about coke but read on the NHS direct site that it's best not to drink anything with aspartame in it.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hmm best avoid the coke then. Hope you soon feel better. You haven't had a dodgy takeaway have you?!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I was gonna suggest dioralyte aswell.  If you have to go out i always take imodium the last thing you want is diarrhoea when you are out.  
Hopefully once i get into the flow my dissertation will move forward a bit quicker.  Your study Pix sounds good.
Laura farming on **


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no laura maybe you picked up a bug 

hope it gets better soon

i have to crash ladies

nightnigt


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't really go on ********, but sure am going to have to check out the famous farming now! You will soon get into the flow Jule.

Night yummy mummy to be!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Pix. No def not food poisoning as DH has eaten the exact same as me the last few days and he's fine.  I feel fine today it's just the nasty diorrhea that is bothering me.  Hopefully that's a sign that it's getting better.  

Night Kara 

Thanks Jule. think I am going to give the diorilyte a miss as it's not been that bad that I struggle when out & about.  Farming on ** must be addictive!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes pix i was like you but its very addictive and when you start you cant stop.  Lots of games aswelll for when your bored.

How long will your study be for is it a year?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura if its not infected why not try immodium and get rid of it.  Diarrhoea is awful isnt it!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope soon clears up Laura  

Well that would pass the next few days for me Jule. Tho am getting my first thoughts of testing early!!

It can be up to 6 years, but I am treating it as full time study so will just be normal 3 year degree so 2 years left but at least I have got the options to take a break


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh thats nice that you have the option o think though i wouldnt be motivated.  At least deadlines make you work.  What do you want to do with it then.

Pix you have been very good to only now think about testing early. You are nearly there now at least leave it until sat.  Like you say its nice to be PUPO


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix, Laura im knackered so im logging off.  Ill chat tomorrow but only briefly would like to get at least 60 words written tomorrow. Just think ive probabl written 1000 on here tonight   Shame its not that easy when its academic, i need to   the whip


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You still have deadlines on each subject area so that keeps me disaplined but very handy that could choose not to study a particular semester.

I know Jule, part of me wants to remain PUPO as long as pos and part of me wants to test before AF! Just going   Have only got some cheap internet tests in the house so that a good thing will have to check the dates! May get proper test on sat. 

Night Jule I shall crack the whip tomorrow if you skiving!!! Good you have set a target for tomoz. Thanks for chatting


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

are you feeling better tonight Laura?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pix, it's weird as yesterday I felt fine all day and only had the 'runs' when I went to the loo in the evening.  Haven't been today so don't really know but I do feel fine still.  Hopefully it means it's getting better as before yesterday I had to go a few times during the day.  Sorry not very nice me talking about my bowel movements


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well I did ask Laura   Glad you seem to be better


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

aww laura i hope ur bowel movements get better soon , Its nature hun so dont worry about talking about that    (just good job im not eating a curry    

pix wishing you loads of luck for when u test hun    

jule and pix this studying lark sounds head work to me


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Em  

Pix, are you gonna wait til Sunday hun?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks em   How has j been getting on back in school?

Oh I don't know Laura. I am feeling really AFish at the mo so may do it in the morning. I think... I don't know....


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OOh Pix how exciting ill try and get on here tom incase you test early-good luck if you do.. 
No study for me tonight although did google as em suggested amd got some info whcih ive saved.  I feel knackered will be off to bed very soon.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw thanks Jule. Hey research on google is study it all helps.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hes loving school pix,Big boy now he is in the juniors   im extremely lucky that he enjoys school and that he excels in his work and enjoys it    ill be waiting for ur news for tomorrow hun          

Jule , glad u found something hun , google is my best friend   did u do ur ironing after ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you   Oh lovely that he enjoys school, you are obviously doing a great job and a fab mum


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I was so lucky Em dh done all the ironing when he got home from work


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

em. glad j's first day in school went well honey, he is such a good boy.. i want one just like him  xx

jule.. you can send your hubby round to mine if you want so he can do my ironing too  

pix.. cant wait for your news honey xx

laura.. hope your ok xx

miriam.. hope you have recovered from last weekend lol xx

millions of love to everyone else ... sorry a little bit tipsy tonight lol.. been a stressful week my little fur baby is still limping and i think i can feel a lump in her chest but DH says its her bone !! I so hope he is right and i am being paranoid.. think we will be in the vets again tomorrow with her tho.. god help what i will be like when we have a child   xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Popsi   Oh poor fur baby Popsi, hope all will be well   Oh yes wait until you will have a little one, oh hope it is soon for you now. Hope you've had fun getting tipsy!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol u was lucky jule . popsi i want him here first to do mine    

Thank you for the comment about j we are extrememly lucky he is so good    i expect its just u being paranoid about popsi i so hope it is, Its so awful when they are
not well , I was a nervous wreck a while back with lucy    enjoy getting tipsy


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im back online and fast too  all week i have been stealing my mums lap top because i broke mine and my pc   my mum had enough of me so lent me money today to buy new pc    hope popsis ok what did vet say last week bout her limp ? glad j is enjoying school emm hes a darling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi i hope your fur baby is ok hun, tipsy you never lol

miriam not internet is a nightmare lol


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi ladies, anyone remember where I read about loosing weight with Alli? I know someone was talking about loosing quite a bit quite quickly. I was just wondering is it prescription only? I have bought some from USA over the counter!!!! Haven't started them yet as in middle of treatment but couldn't resist buying them!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

HI Cath, how are you? Are you back from hols? Hope you had a lovely time. Alli is available without prescription from boots and most chemists. They will ask you a few questions and ensure that your BMI is above a certain level. You can get them online from boots too. My friend has used them and have found them good


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats alli?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Cath - I used alli / orlistat when they were prescription only because I had tried for years to lose weight and failed. They did kick start me and I then went on to lose almost 2 stone with WW to get to my BMI down for our NHS cycle. 

Word of warning - the side effects are grim - TMI coming up (you pass excess fat as a bright orange oily liquid without much control is the nicest way i can put it )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh orange yucky....gag gag lol

cath hows you today hun?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all.

hope you have all had a good weekend.

taffy that sounds awful- good luck with it cath.

well i have my scan tomorrow to see if there is anything causing this discharge/spotting. really hope i get some answers so i can do tx in nov. 
my head teacher was lovely to me today she heard that i had been asked to take on a new speech and language programme and she felt that i  should really think about whether i want to do it as she doesn't want me taking on any extra work as she wants me to spend this year concentrating on tx and not school as she said that i always give 150% to any work i do and she doesn't want me stressed or worried. i am so lucky to have a head who is so behind me with my tx. 
really tired today - not used to the early start. think it will be an early nite tonite.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what time is your scan hun?

are you still having discharge?

i hope it goes well

wonder if michelle is back from her hols yet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

scan is at 9.00 yes still there just had af this weekend so hope lining is nice and thin for them to have a look.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed hun

please  text me to let me know how is goes

got to go and eat but will be back after


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Will be thinking of you in the morning Queenie. Good luck I hope you get some answers, It is brill that the head is behind you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah having the head behind you is such a good thing as it is a nightmare when the boss is not with you all the way

i have had it both ways really


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all.

scan is at clinic at 9.00 will let you all know how it goes later.

yes head has been fab. her daughter has to have ivf so she treats me like she would want her daughter treated.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats good queenie good luck for scan hope you get some answers   anyone watching 9/11 footage on channel 4


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no im not, i watch calls from the twin towers last night and is was so sad

mil is watching some horsey crap lol, wont be mean and steal the buttons yet at least lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

horesy crap   how longs mil with you ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

til she gets offered somewhere or the council list unless she decides to private rent but that will exclude her then which is a bugger. i told her she will have to move rooms is need be


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes in mini ellards room then i take it   shes best staying put or will never get a council property ..what you got planned for tomorrow your off work arnt you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah she is, we have 3 bedrooms but one is more like a box room. thats what i said stay put for now and mil is a really good help at the moment.

im off to meet tania for lunch tomorrow yay yay


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well she got 7 months for council to find somewhere lol how is tania doing its her who has a surragate isnt it  ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I watched calls from the tower last night, it was sad. DP said he couldn't cope watching the one tonight.

Lovely that your MIL is a great help Kara. There is such a shortage of council houses. My brother, partner and nephew had to move from private rented accomodation a couple of years ago because the landlord was selling so they had to move in with my parents and because they had somewhere to live they were no longer classed as priority. They had to tell council that they were going to be made homeless by my parents to get housed, of course parents would never have done that to them.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i almost cried a few times last night

mil is gold proity now im pregnant so we hope it wont be too long

yes tania is the lady with a surragote, very good friend of mine . such a nice woman......they are having twins yay yay, they so deserve it after all they have been through.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

she'll be sorted soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im sure she will be

im off now as im dropping

take care all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whens the twins due ? say hi to tania for me and im real pleased for her   this program is sad its so weird watching it fall its like a movie the poor poor people


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

well had my scan this morning with lorraine and a gynocolgist from west glam hosp who was learning to scan. any way ovaries and linning were all fine but they found something on my cervix not sure if it is in it or behind it they mentioned a clot and fluid. ( lorraine took a picture of it to show grace) then the gyno lady offered to examin me as well to check my cervix. so she got a spectulum and had a look explaning things to lorraine. she said cervix looked fine from there.
well i was so pleased they had found something that was causing the bleeding i didn't ask any questions. the gyno lady said that it was nothing for me to worry about it and lorraine said she will have to show grace and for me to ring this pm.
so i rang and had ceri and she said that lorraine had spoken with grace and the message was everything is fine carry on as planned. i thought that they would have to do something about it to stop the bleeding so i have asked if i can speak with grace to get some answers about it ask didn't ask anything this morning.

such a relief to know that they found what was causing the spotting. just hope now that grace rings and i get to speak to her.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the twins are due 22nd feb which really isnt that far away at all

queenie i am please they found a reason why, you must be pleased. has grace called you?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no ceri has left a message for her, i just hope she rings either tomorrow or the next day as i would like a few questions answered.

i


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ceri said she would ask grace to call you?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i only manged to phone at 3.30 so yes ceri said she would leave a message for grace( as she had left clinic) with my number saying that i would like to speak with her. she said that she is busy tomorrow with ec and et.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they seem to be mega busy there all the time dont they

im sure she will call hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good news Queenie, glad they have found something. Hope Grace calls back soon x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to jump in.. no rush to reply.. I'm just curious about 'bum bullets'. << Now THERE is a question I would never have thought I would ever ask!    What are they for? Does everyone doing IVF have to use them?

Thanks


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

seren bum bullets are called cyclogest and they contain progesterone which help with implantation and to maintain the pregnancy. you use them for 2 weeks and if a bfp you continue to 12 weeks pregnant. every one uses them some ladies have it in the form of a injection in the bum called gestone, but i think most start off with the cyclogest as its easier.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Queenie - I hope Grace calls you soon and puts your mind at rest. At least its nothing serious. Good luck hun. xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

queenie you must be relieved that tx can go ahead hope you manage to speak to grace ..seren that made me laugh did they suddenly pop into your thoughts   kara will tania find out what shes having ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Queenie, i am glad that they have found a reason for the spotting. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next tx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya kara im ok ty for asking just waiting now . how soon b4 u reach the top off list would i get opening evening invite or do u get it after u at the top  just concentrating on loosing as much weight as i can .

how r u btw how amny weeks u now?? so happy for u 


how is everyone else hoep u r al doing ok 


jo xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jo

We've just got to the top of the list and we were on it for 18 months.  Once NHS funding came through we got  letter asking if we wanted to continue  .  We didn't get an invite for an open evening, they just sent us a DVD to watch together at home, which we found better, as DH can be antisocial on times (only joking he's shy and finds it difficult to discuss personal things in a group of strangers).  We've got our appointment this pm to discuss this cycle of treatment, it took about a month to get to this stage after funding came through.  But I do know that they are very busy at the mo, so it may take longer at the minute.

Hope it's of some help and wishing you all the best


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jo, time will soon pass, well done on your weight loss.

Good luck for today Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire good luck today hope it goes ok and pop online and let us know

jo i cant really give as good advice as the girl who have been on the waiting list recently as im an old timer and when i was waiting it took forever and thankfully things have changed since then, we have self funded now for years!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yah yah grace phoned this pm.   such a lovely lady.  

any way she said she would like to scan me herself and when af is not here as scan on tuesday was day 5 so am booked in with grace at 8.30 on monday which will be day 11. this time i will have questions written down.

really happy can't wait now for monday.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that is fab Queenie, you can go all prepared and hopefully come away with some answers, good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie that is great

grace is a star yay


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good news queenie and nice one grace she is lovely


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Queenie, really pleased for you about scan with Grace on monday.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there Marie, how are you doing?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey hun, I'm ok ta. AF arrived today which I am glad about in a way as I can get back to normal now. Its a lovely day here so I've been for a mooch around the shops, a starbucks (with caffeine), a panini (with brie) and a wisper bar  

There were a ridiculous amount of babies / pregnant ladies / maternity wear departments, someone must have been winding me up. 

Feel a bit despondant after reading that Claire1 went for a planning apt yesterday and is doing tx end of november. Going by those lead times I won't be able to start til after xmas which is a hugely depressing thought. I can't cope with things not progressing. I think it would be ok if we could try naturally in the meantime but when dh had is SA last year there were literally zero swimmers in the sample so thats a no go for us. 

I'm ok in myself i just want to get going again straight away and hate waiting   

How are you and DP doing, sounds like you have had loads going on in the last few days, hope you are not too stressed. How are you feeling about tx?
xxxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I know what you mean about AF arriving. Thought mine would never arrive had spotting Saturday, then she decided to arrive in full glory on tuesday, she can go away again now but don't think that will happen any time soon!

Glad to see you've been having all the things you've been deprived of. I don't drink coffee so the first thing I did was have a nice coke and boy was it nice! that was soon followed by sushi!

I know all the prams seem to be out in force, we took the poochies over the country park and all the toddlers wanted to say hello them.

It does seem like a long way off now, but it will give yourself time to have a bit of a blow out and get yourself all prepared. I think claire is doing a fresh cycle so there is EC to take into consideration for a FET it may not be so booked up, not sure though.

We can't try naturally either, could make the easier waiting if we could. I am just concentrating on trying to do everything within my power to be healthy for next tx, with hope of improving quality.

I'm feeling ok thanks, have been so busy haven't been able to give it much thought, but then today did have a mini weep but was soon over it. Part of me just want to get booked in again to start, but part of me doesn't want to rush into it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie they might be able to fit you in and a fet is much more straight forward.

big hugs to you both


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Miriam*..  yeah they did just kinda pop into my thoughts. I dread the thought though.. is there a chance I could have the gestone instead maybe? Do you get a choice?

*Marie*  I would spend some quality time indulging in your favourite foods and drinks and getting out and about as much as possible. Do lots of 'stuff' [with and without DH] that you won't be able to do WHEN babby comes  

*Queenie*..  good luck for your scan. At least with the answers, whatever they may be, you will have a plan of action and you won't feel so stagnant 

*Pix*.. I'm trying to get healthy asap, too. Working in an office doesn't help though as I'm sitting down for the best part of 8hrs a day and constantly nibbling on choc  I have to try extra hard to stop doing that, but being chocholic, it ain't easy!

*Kara*  How's that bump coming along? You having to buy bigger sizes yet?

*Jo*.. we reached the top of the list end of June [we were put on the list June last year] and it's all gone quite quickly from there to be honest. We had our DVD early July.. had bloods done about 3 weeks later.. tx plan was about 2 weeks after that where we signed all the consent forms etc and received our drugs.. then I had to wait for af to arrive [which took 44 blinkin days!!!!] to start taking my Pill.. next step now is a scan on Oct 12th and if all is going to plan, I start injections right after that with EC booked [provisionally] for w/c 26th Oct. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I find it hard to do without chocolate too seren, yum!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Pix*, I would rather give up a limb than have to give up choc! - I _don't think_ I'm kidding either?? LOL I'm a horrible person when it comes to it too, as I don't share. Not ever. I'd give you one of my kidneys of you needed it, but don't even bother asking for a piece of my choc because the answer would be nooooo waaaaay.. [followed by something I can't write on here lol]  
If I ever get to come to a meet I'll make some of my extra special crispy rice choc cakes to bring with me  - I'm afraid though that it would be a case of .. one for you... 3 for me... one for Kara... 5 for me... 1 for Miriam.. .. you get the picture 

Omg I am craving a Crunchie now! Can't have one though as I just had a crown replaced this afternoon.. PETRIFIED of the Denist, too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would just mug you for it all

i too would never give up chocolate and in honestly i think sometimes we can put too much pressure on ourselves to give up everything.

i gave up caffine in 2006 and never went back as i had withdrawal head aches but never chocolate. this cycle i even had a shandy while stimming, oh what a rebel i am

i think the best bit of advice is try not to stress which is the hardest thing ever while going through infertility and treatment but if you can keep calm it really does help


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you are a hoot seren   will hold you to that though will look forward to trying them. Oo nasty not nice having a dentist trip.

Kara being a rebel worked for you!

Gosh didn't realise the time got to pick up DP's mother from ammanford then down to carm hosp visiting!

Catch you later x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

serenfach
claire1 
kara 
and thanks to everyone else who commented hope things go quickly seems to be draggin lol got me bday soon so can concentrate on that had my present today off my dp had tattoos sone only cud get app for this week so had early present. hope u ladies r doing ok .


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

early happy birthday to you Jo. What tattoo have you had?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

evening all.

hope you have all had a good day.

been into my local town today and bought my nephews birthday present. has to be posted on monday to australia. 
kara i had a look at the fish oil tablets gonna get them next week after i speak with grace on monday.

well as i'm on my own this evening as dh is in work my parents have offered to take me out for a meal so i'm not on my own all evening. so yum yum off for some nice food. no pudding for me though as i weighed today in boots and i'm 9st 4lbs and i would like to be 9st or 8st 13lb (this was my weight before i started tx) just can't seem to shift those 4lbs. hoping that when i start back at yoga it might help.

have a good evening all and may pop on later if not tomorrow.

queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie have a lovely evening

i will be watching x factor while luke has a nice bath 

there are so many omega 3's it can be confusing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

everything on this journey is confusing.

enjoy the x factor.

i'm at my parents at the moment waiting for them to get ready to go.

when are you gonna have another scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will sort a scan for week 9. just trying to chill a bit now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good on you and you are showing lots of good pregnancy signs.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Queenie have a lovely meal 
Kara glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed now.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i'm well and truly stuffed. oh and i had pudding as well


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey girls how s ya all doing ? 

PixTrix i had a tattoo with letter j on one wrist and m on the other in scroll writing for jo and mike a early bday present off dp.

kara hope the pregnancy going gd

and a big hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely Jo, very romantic  

Sorry not about much lately, but just want to say a general hello to everybody and let you know that I am thinking of you all, at all stages. When life and family issues settle down I shall be back in full swing!! Hugs to all xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix no need to apologies hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix hope your alright and that your family issues get sorted soon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hows everyone?

you all got ********? if you have get farm ville i know a fair few of us are on there now and its quite addictive so my warned lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I just started farmville last week after getting loads of requests and your not wrong about it being addictive. Also got Restaurant City which is just as addictive.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes I'm another ******** addict.  Have mousehunt, Yoville and have just added farmville, although I could do with some neighbours at the mo


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

im really trying to atay away from farmville atm lol cuz im addicted enough to ******** now 

hope ur all ok have a fab wkend


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hope you all have a lovely weekend xx i am not getting into farmville as i will have no time to do anything LOL ! xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Farmville is lethal.  I spend way too much time on it. I could do with a few more neighbours though.lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry girls but i'm not on ********. 

i'm addicted to ff so joining another site will be lethal. and dh complain on how much i am on the computer already.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your ok pix hun   dont talk about farmville i cant get off there and now ive started yoville aswell lol theres not enough hours in the day to keep up


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

seen this thought it was lovely 

Stress - just thought I would share this with you all.....

A lecturer when explaining stress management to an audience, 
Raised a glass of water and asked  
'How heavy is this glass of water?' 

Answers called out ranged from 20g to 500g. 

The lecturer replied, 'The absolute weight doesn't matter. 
It depends on how long you try to hold it.  

If I hold it for a minute, that's not a problem. 

If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my right arm. 

If I hold it for a day, you'll have to call an ambulance. 

In each case, it's the same weight, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes.' 

He continued, 

'And that's the way it is with stress management. 

If we carry our burdens all the time, sooner or later, 

As the burden becomes increasingly heavy, 

We won't be able to carry on. ' 

'As with the glass of water, 

You have to put it down for a while and rest before holding it again. 

When we're refreshed, we can carry on with the burden.' 

'So, before you return home tonight, put the burden of work down. 

Don't carry it home. 

You can pick it up tomorrow. 

Whatever burdens you're carrying now,  

Let them down for a moment if you can.' 

So, my friend, Put down anything that may be a burden to you right now. 

Don't pick it up again until after you've rested a while. 

Here are some great ways of dealing with the burdens of life: 

* Accept that some days you're the pigeon, 
And some days you're the statue. 

* Always keep your words soft and sweet, 
Just in case you have to eat them. 

* Never put both feet in your mouth at the same time,  
Because then you won't have a leg to stand on. 

* Nobody cares if you can't dance well. 
Just get up and dance. 

* Birthdays are good for you. 
The more you have, the longer you live. 

* Some mistakes are too much fun to only make once. 

* We could learn a lot from crayons... Some are sharp, some are pretty and some are dull. Some have weird names, and all are different colours, but they all have to live in the same box.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well early hours of yesterday i got up to go to the toilet and stubbed my foot on the corner of the wardrobe. i now have a swollen and bruised little toe.  i shouted out in pain and dh woke up and was shouting where are you,  

so glad it is the weekend hooray. off to the a food festival tomorrow so get to taste lots of samples 

popsi how lovely thanks for sharing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

that good that is popsi   queenie ouch that made me laugh tho ..where are you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

That is lovely popsi - gonna pinch that to send to a few friends 

Queenie - ouch - hope you are ok

Just wishing everyone a lovely weekend - my farm is all planted up for the day as hubby and I are off out for lunch and then to watch Cardiff City with my Dad


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a good day taffy.

its quiet on here lately where is everyone.

hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekend.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pospsi that's great. I'm going to pinch it to send to some friends too.

Queenie - OUCH!!!

Taffy - Hope you have a good day and good luck to Cardiff.

I'm off to do some shopping and get a card for DH. It's our 3rd anniversary on Tuesday so I'll try to find him something nice too.
Hi everyone else, hope you are all good.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

its been very queit lately

queenie ouch hope the toe is ok

popsi lovely to see you hun


im in work, it seems i always am lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i had a lovely time wandering around the food festival and sampling lots of nice things.

went into boots and bought some more pregnacare and some omega 3 capsules- hope i can swallow them now as they are huge. 

well dh has just been told he is working xmas day, boxing day and new years day. great news money wise but now i'll be on my own to face my family over xmas,( 2month old and 5 year old)  thinking positively i could be pregnant which will be fab.so money could be fab to put towards baby furniture or toward tx next year


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on much lately and haven't read back yet.  Hope everyone is ok?

Queenie - you will be pregnant by Christmas hun   

I have a new phone with free web browsing so can imagine myself getting a bit hooked on FF and ******** when I'm out and about, lol.

I have been feeling really rubbish all week. Not sure whether it's a bug or just run down as work has been so bad.  I have felt sick on the train and in the car (someone else driving) and had a sore throat. Now just feel so so tired.  No idea what it is as the sore throat hasn't turned into a cold as I expected.  I couldn't get up this morning and stayed in bed til 11.  Any ideas?  Just had some paracetamol as felt rubbish while out with my mum. 

Got some nice new shoes from clarks though.  Proper winter work shoes, black patent so quite excited about them.

Oh, and have some news.  Now on waiting list for Reprofit Donor Egg cycle and have a date of 12th July which is donor EC date I think but guess we have to be there that day for DH to do his thing and then wait a few days for ET.  They do icsi only and promise blasts too I think.  So quite excited although it's ages away.

Sorry for the me post. I will read back now.....


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow laura that is fab news july will soon come as soon as xmas and new year are over. so pleased you have doing tx again. next year will be your year i'm sure.

laura i think there are alot of colds and flu's about at the moment. i had a sore throat and was sure i had a cold coming but it didn't turn into anything. perhaps you are a little run down and are more prone to picking up little bugs. i would keep taking the paracetamols for a while

you have been busy , new phone and new shoes. 

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Queenie.  I think it's just that I am run down and need more sleep.  Feel like I could do with a holiday but they are def out of the question now as need to save for tx. 

Food festival sounds great!  I never remember about things like that so always miss them.  Did you buy much?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

could you afford a weekend away somewhere to help you.

didn't buy much never do we go every year, just enjoy sampling all the freebies. i bought a bag of roasted organic sunflower and pumpkin seeds which are very moreish. its on today and tomorrow.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Where is it Queenie we're looking for something to do tomorrow, when I get up in the afternoon (working nights).


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

its in abergavenny.

here is a link to the website

http://www.abergavennyfoodfestival.com/

/links


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Queenie will see what the weather is like when I get up early afternoon.  Lets hope the   stays away


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

do you live far away.

just have to tell you all, i just managed to swallow my omega 3 tablet can't believe i did it as it is so big.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Queenie

We're just outside Pontypridd, shouldn't take that long really.

Well done, I really struggle to swallow anything bigger than paracetamol.  I dread the thought of taking antibiotics due to their size


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i was like that couldn't swallow anything, i used to find the pill difficult now looking back that was so tiny.

hope you enjoy it if you go. 

i'm logging off now to watch a film

nite x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yay you have a date laura ..something to work towards..hope you feel better soon have chill out and rest tomorrow     queenie i think i would stuff myself silly at a food fair especially if it was free


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

looks of talk of swallowing, queenie good girl, im so use to it now i swallow a pregnacare and omega 3 in one go lol...

laura nice to see you huni

how was x factor last night? im looking forward to getting home tonight and chilling in front of the tv like an old fart lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara hope you manage to get home and have a nice chill.

oh my god can't believe you can swallow the 2 tablets at the same time. i'm impressed


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

omg kara 2 tabs in one go?  
I was taking that sanatogen pronatal during treatment, I couldn't believe it when I opened the bottle and saw the size of them. Kept having to gulp down water to get them to go down  

I am going to go back to asda own folic acid inbetween treatment as they are lovely and tiny like the size of a ocp pill. Not been taking anything for the last few weeks but time to get back on the wagon I guess. 

Queenie sorry to hear about the xmas working, but at least the funds will be good for you. I am dreading xmas too but think the PMA is great, i need to borrow some!

Laura hope you are feeling better, and great news about the reprofit dates

I have a question for everyone, does anyone know how long the drugs take to get out of your system? I am asking coz I am still getting a problem with being waaay too hot at nights and waking up at 3am boiling and covered in sweat which is really gross and yuck    its been a month since I had my last dr jab and I'm wondering when this is going to stop. I normally a person who loves snuggling up and being cosy at night so this is really strange for me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you sound so like me i did that stop taking large folic acid and went on to small folic acid tablets after my first tx.

well i took my omega tablet this morning and then all morning when i burped i could taste the fish oil, it was disgusting. had to keep drinking and chewing gum to hide the taste.

sorry marie can't answer you question i sure someone will be able to help soon


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh Queenie, fish burps are awful lol I take mine last thing at night in hope to avoid that. 

I used to be terrible at swallowing pills, even struggled with the pill pill! When I got diagnosed with Crohns back in 2002 one of the 1st meds I was given were like horse pills and had to be swallowed whole. I had to take 3 of them and a load of steroids, it took me ages to get them down. Now I am on a different med and manage to swallow 8 pills in one go. I take my vitamin seperate as it is way too big lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girls are a bunch of wusses lol only kidding

my bro never takes pills!

im just too lazy to take um one by one.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208706.0


----------

